# IUI June /July 2017



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having treatment in June and July. 

Good luck

Sharry xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all as well as can be expected. I'm so sorry to those with BFNs, this whole process really is soul destroying at times. 

Helen - I have everything crossed for you that the BFPs continue and you have a healthy pregnancy this time round.

Emma - hang in there, only a few more days til OTD! I have a good feeling you're gonna get some positive news. You've been through so much just to even get to this first insemination, you're due some luck!

As for us, day 4 of injections today, bloods tomorrow and scan Monday. I've coped remarkably well giving DP the injections by imagining her belly is a rubber septum on top of a round-bottomed flask (I'm a chemistry geek).   She was pretty terrified to begin with, but I secretly think they're not bothering her as much as she thought!!   I just hope the stars align, the follicles and lining behave themselves and we can do the IUI this month, as our hospital closes for a deep clean in July for 3 weeks!!


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi Starmaker! and everyone else on the previous three 

Suzanna - I hope you're doing ok. Not nice to be alone in a hotel room away from home  Sorry magic pillow to hear about your BFN  Gutted for you both.

Emma - I have everything crossed for you! Saturday is my official test day too but I was naughty 

So I got another faint line this morning. They are not getting darker in the last 3 days. My only hope it that they are cheap tests that have mixed reviews about early testing. Here they are if you're interested:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IWPL8RO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So after another Amazon order, I am armed with both a FRER and a Clear Blue   and will test again tomorrow morning. Feeling really nervous that history will repeat itself xx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you helen. have you tested wth. FRER?

i couldn't resist and hit my 10 day stumbling block and tested with. FRER and not even a bloody squinter. Why am i not surprised. In any case once otd arrives monday i'll stop meds and ill start long protoco ivf cd21 along with ky scratch and intrilapids. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Will be testing with FRER in the morning


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck Helen!

Took my first clomid today.  Feel quite good going straight into the next iui as it's stopped me dwelling on the BFN.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all,

thank you starmaker, good luck this time round, really hope it all works out for you guys. 

Helen - its looking good for for you. i haven't got the nerve to test. I have a pregnancy test at home, it was in my ovulation test kit package - obviously put in there by mistake. my partner keeps asking me to test but i haven't got it in me to test. i will do on Saturday (OTD). AF pains are rife now and im two days late. Honestly, with these cramps i feel it will be a miracle if i'm preggers.

good luck next time round magic pillow   stay positive.


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

It's a BFP!!!!! Clear as day with the FRER and the CB digi says pregnant 2-3!!! I'm in shock!!  This is only the 2nd time in my life that I've had a BFP. Last time it didn't work out so I'm still not getting carried away but the tests are looking good this time.

Emma - I've had heaps of cramping so stay positive!!!! 

I hope everyone is doing ok. Gutted for your BFNs but despite all the negative press that IUI gets......it does work! So I hope this gives you all some positivity xxxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Helen, I'm delighted for you! Take each day as it comes and enjoy your pregnancy, here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months! 

Emma - DP had tons of cramping before her BFP and was convinced it was her AF coming, so keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats Helen, thats wonderful news i'm thrilled for you - best of luck with everything and enjoy  

Starmaker - pains are strong today, ever time i go to the loo i think 'this is it, its over for me' with these cramps and being two days late my positivity is down the toilet. I'm not testing until tomorrow morning


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

so this is our second cycle of iui using donor sperm, my wife went for her folicle scan today, we can only go ahead if she ovulates on the righthand sideas her left tube isnt patent. the nurse seemed a little useless but she did say there are some small folicles on the righthand side but to go back monday to measure again, lining is thick. its day 9 after her second day of her period, this time last month she had a folicle at 14mm good or bad sign that there not that big yet? and what are the chances of them growing that much over the weekend?


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Good luck Sweetingwood - follies can grow 2mm per day, mine tend to grow slowly too, even with stims but they do grow.

Helen - did your cramps feel like you were about to get your period?   mine does


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Good luck Sweetingwood !

Emma - yes they did. In fact I'm even cramping as I type!!


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

i have read a couple of places that the lining can be too thick? what is classed too thick and at what day? also some people say that one follicle is a fail on clomid but our consultant was happy with that on the last cycle?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Sweetingwood, we're on our first cycle of stimulated IUI, so are learning as we go along, but at our last appointment the nurse said a 10mm lining is perfect.

Emma - DP was exactly the same, kept going to the loo as she was convinced AF was coming, but got her BPF. Didn't have the same feeling during the failed IUIs.


----------



## Becky_M82 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I'm due to have my first IUI attempted this week. I had a 10 day ultrasound yesterday and everything looked fine. I am having treatment at Stork Klinic in Copenhagen, they have asked me to have another scan on Monday morning as my endometrium wasn't thick enough. It was 4.2mm. Is that normal for this point in my cycle or is it something I should be worried about?


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Morning all,

tested Saturday got BFN - i was prepared for it, was cramping so bad i didn't think it was possible to be early pregnancy. Then AF came on Sunday morning, 3 days late the witch!

we are obviously disappointed but i was sure i had already ovulated at 13:30pm on the Friday and had IUI at 11am on the Saturday which is over 21hours later - my own fault because i didn't do my ovulation test on the Thursday so we did the IUI a day late. we are guna give it another go later this month but i'm defo not going ahead with it unless i am sure i haven't ovulated before trigger.

how is everyone else?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Emma, so sorry to hear of your BFN, I was so convinced this cycle would be lucky for you. Keep your chin up, think about the last cycle as a trial run, and hopefully next time you're more successful.  

We had our scan this morning with the only nurse that we've encountered throughout this long process that we don't like! I don't know if she was just being her usual pessimistic self, but she said we should prepare for the cycle being cancelled as there's ~5 follicles that are 12-13mm. We've to take our 8th injection tonight and then back in for a scan tomorrow morning again. Hoping that only two decide to keep growing! She said the IUI could be done at 14mm, yet last week the other nurse said 18mm is optimal, so I'm not sure who to believe!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

I NEED SOME ADVICE LADIES PLEASE!!!!

So not so nice nurse called this afternoon, obviously with blood results in hand, and told DP not to take her injection tomorrow, which would be at 9pm. DP stressed to her what we told her this morning on a number of occasions (and whats in our notes) that "we inject at 9pm, so we've not had today's injection yet". So DP asked her if we should still do tonight's injection and she said yes, but not tomorrows! We are booked in for another scan first thing tomorrow morning, so surely we could have been told not to do "tomorrows" injection....TOMORROW morning!! I think the woman is either completely clueless or is deliberately setting out to mess things up. We had a consultation with her last May before any of our treatment started, and while she said nothing specific about our situation, my gut feeling told me that she's homophobic. With ~5 follicles at 12mm (one possibly 13mm), I'm sorely tempted not to do tonight's injection and see what the scan looks like tomorrow, and play dumb if they ask if we had another injection. I fear another one tonight could end up in a cancelled cycle simply because this daft woman either can't tell the time or shes plain nasty!!   What do you guys think


----------



## MLEF2468 (May 16, 2017)

Hi all, hope its ok to join, me and my fiancé are having our first DS IUI on Wednesday, have to take pregnyl injection tonight, after having our follicle scan today and all was looking good (we have been using Gonal f and buserilin injections since last Monday) and have, two follicles at a good size and thick lining! Excited and nervous! Hope everyone is getting on ok during your cycles.  xx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Went for our next follicle scan day 12 after af . Big and juicy follicle 22mm  we trigger tonight and inseminate Wednesday 9am


----------



## MLEF2468 (May 16, 2017)

Same as us SweetingWood, we trigger tonight at 10.30pm and inseminate Wednesday at 2.30pm! Good luck to you.


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

And good luck to you


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Good Luck Sweetingwood and MLEF,

Starmaker - i know with me they wont let me go ahead with IUI with any more than 3 dominant follies growing. I've never heard of doing IUI with a follie at 14mm... ive been told 18mm. The follie becomes dominant at 14mm but must get to at least 18mm.

We stopped injecting on the month that i was on injections just because i was having really bad pains and didn't want to overstimulate. because i stopped before the follies got to a certain size (14 i think)  they actually stopped growing and i didn't ovulate that month for the first time ever!

that nurse does sound a bit all over the place. 

Hope it works out and u guys get a shot at it this month.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck SweetingWood and MLEF, got my fingers crossed for you both!

After much deliberation, we decided it would be best not to do last nights injection as DP was already beginning to experience some pain in her left ovary (something that never happens during a normal cycle), and worst case if the follies hadn't grown much then the hospital could do it this morning. Wishful thinking though, as there were 6 follicle on the left ovary (12, 13, 14, 14, 15, 1 and we were advised that our cycle is likely to be cancelled (waiting on a call this afternoon) as 14's can actually still produce eggs after a trigger shot. We could cope with twins, but not quads!! I thought follies grew at 1-2mm a day, we had a 5mm growth with one, and that was without any extra drugs, I dread to think the pain DP would be in if we had listened to evil nurse!!! We're both pretty gutted, as we feel that its been a bit of a wasted month and now the hospital will be shut for its deep clean when its time to start over again, so we're now looking at August before we get going again, and who knows what that'll actually be now that they know DP responds too well to the lowest dose of Menopur! Possibly a tailored dose of medicated IUI, a step back to unmedicated IUI, or a jump forward to IVF?!?! Who knows, but a holiday is required again soon I think!


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

So we triggered last night, we did a pregnancy test this morning and there was a very faint (had to squint line) I thought it would be very bold? What are other people's experiences of this?


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Starmaker - thats such a shame you had to cancel. it's so frustrating. 

i stayed away from injections this month again   they mess me around so much but if it comes to it i will go back on them - but not clomid, i had a bad response to clomid.

clomid is milder than injections, did they talk to you about that? i thought they started everyone off on the low dose of clomid before injections.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Emma, no they never mentioned clomid, I assumed that was primarily used if PCOS was a factor, maybe I'm wrong. So what the plan for yourself? Another round of unmedicated IUI?


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, another round of unmedicated but this time i'm not having IUI after ovulation - i know when i ovulate because i get horrendous stabbing pain on the ovary thats releasing the egg, followed immediately by red spotting - this happened at 13:30pm on the Friday and i had IUI after 11am on the Saturday, which is very late of course but since the sperm apparently takes 6 hours to adjust and make changes in the Uterine environment. 
My doctor reassured me it was ok because she feels its highly unlikely i know when i ovulate - the same thing happens every month for as long as i can remember so i'm not listening this month and we will give it another go, hopefully getting the timing right. If we are unsuccessful then we will try again in September as i'm back in Ireland for the summer.

do you know what meds they are putting your partner on in August?


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys.  I disappeared for a couple of weeks but I went straight into the next iui.  Felt so ill on the clomid with headaches, hot flushes, fever.....  The donor sample today had 19 million with 54% motility.  It really hurt and she tried 3 different speculums before we could manage it!  

After I got home I had to get straight on with uni work and then had a meltdown this evening with the stress of it all along with uni and our wedding in October.  Now worried all the crying will have affected my chances!  It's so hard!  I'm a bit worried I'm not on any progesterone but the clinic have never suggested it so I guess it's ok.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Best of luck this time round Magic pillow...

its all very stressful - try to enjoy


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck Magicpillow, got my fingers crossed for you.

Emma - we're waiting on a letter from the hospital, which could take up to two weeks. Hopefully we'll find out then what their plan of action is, but DP would prefer to go back to unmedicated, but with perhaps more monitoring than just a blood test every other day. Would be nice to know that the follicle is nice and big and the lining is as it should be, and perhaps even doing a trigger shot and progesterone pessaries if necessary. I reckon they'll try again on the medicated route, but with an adjusted dose of menopur or maybe take it every other day rather than daily. No point in worrying about it now, there's no big rush now that the shutdown is looming. We were one of the first people in last year after their deep clean and got pregnant, so maybe it's meant to be this way.


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

d6piui and my wife has had a tiny bit of cramping and a tiny bit of pinkish discharge. im hoping that its implantation bu seems a little early?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds about right SweetingWood, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

sounds great sweetingwood  

Starmaker - i took the trigger even though i didn't use any meds! yes, there is no real rush, i'm telling myself that. I'm only doing it this month if i feel the timing is right, not like last month when i knew we were off but jumped in and did it anyway


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

shes had a little more cramping today, how long can implantation take?


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

A couple of days maybe?  Not too sure though!

I'm 6dpiui and have been getting some cramps.  I'm a week from AF though and I always start getting cramps at that point in my cycle!  Tmi but yesterday I went to the loo and noticed a small blob in my knickers that was sort of snot like!  Never had that before.  So hard to not get hopes up but I really don't think this could have worked.  I've been really relaxed this cycle as I feel like it's so unlikely that it'll work that I'm just focusing on diving straight into IVF!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone 

Sorry been quiet for couple of weeks. After last months failed IUI tried switching off 

Went straight back for second round of IUI now 9dp it. Weird as last month I thought I was definitely pregnant all positive symptoms e.g. Sore boobs, bloating, cramping. Now this time literally no symptoms what so ever. Trying to think positive but now feeling like it hasn't worked. On progesterone tablets too so thought I'd feel something.

Hope your all getting on well in your journeys, I'm trying to stay positive and not stressed as I'm sure stress doesn't help ❤


----------



## MLEF2468 (May 16, 2017)

So I've been having cramps for the past week and was sure it was going to be AF but couldn't take a test until this morning as had a pregnyl injection last Monday so had to wait for that to be out of my system. Anyway have taken two FRER pregnancy tests today and they were both BFP, I think it still hasn't sunk in yet!! Good luck everyone else testing soon


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Ah amazing news congratulations! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

That's great MLEF!!  xxxx

It's a BFN from me.  Did a test this morning so just waiting for AF now, due either tonight or tomorow.  Onto IVF now....round 3 of IVF!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Bfn from me too! In to Ivf for me next. I think my eggs aren't great as everything else they are saying is perfect!  Just hoping ivf could work


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Same here Chazza!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Magic pillow- have you tried ivf before? Nervous as it seems so drastic but I guess not much other option. My egg count low so just hopeful it works! Don't think I can cope with more Bfns


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

so after we had another bfn we are doing another round of iui. feeling a little defeated as we are against the clock and our clinic isnt the most helpful.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck ladies.

Chazza yes I've had IVF twice before.  We had both rounds as icsi cycles with my partners sperm which was surgically retrieved but was poor quality.  As we decided to move to donor sperm we thought we'd try iui a couple of times before giving IVF a last go.  I'm scared as this is probably our last chance now.


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, new here and so I'll introduce myself: We are a female couple trying for our second baby this month being the start of treatment IUI with donor sperm. We have a 4 year old boy from previous treatment that worked first time (so incredibly lucky) - we're also in the middle of relocating so my wife is actually not with me for most of this which is odd. Started Gonal-f 2 days ago following the same plan as last time although I weigh a bit more so I'm concerned about that. We're pushing ahead and not waiting as our donor sperm will be thrown out in October and we were only notified of that about 6 weeks ago (they don't let you know when it was donated under the old rules). I've forgotten everything from last time too!


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Everybody,

I would like to join in please.

Dh and I have been ttc for 18 months with not even a squinter of a bfp.

His SA is completely satisfactory, my tubes are patent but I have pco not the syndrome, but i do ovulate on my own regurlary with a short 10 day LP.

We are now moving onto our first of three funded medicated iuis. I am to take clomid days two to six and then possibly go on to injectables. Depending on af i am due to start this around 12th July.

Would be lovely to speak with others about this. Take care x


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well. Dh and I have been ttc for 2 and a half years. This will be out first IUI. AF is due Wednesday 12th and then I have day 2-6 on Clomid 50mg. I'm feeling a bit anxious and quite emotional too . I hope my body responds well to the meds. Good luck everyone


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi ccz,

My first cycle too.. day 1 today so I'm only a little in front of you. Would be nice if we could keep in touch as we are both newbies here 

I'm clomid days 2-6 as well and then i have may have to go on menopur afterwards.. shall see after my first scan this week. Its all very exciting and very stressful at the same time x


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, how are you all getting on, and how's everyone feeling?

I'm continuing with Gonal f, testing in the mornings for LH surge. They didn't give me another gonal f pen so I have to use the normal syringe which was really uncomfortable and was not easy to do on my own. Feeling a bit emotional doing all of this without my wife who has relocated and we'll follow her soon.

Insemination any day now, excited and nervous all at once x


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Matilda,

Yes you're only 2 days ahead. Feels good to know there's another newbie going through the same journey at the same time. Would love to keep in touch  

My doc hasn't mentioned anything about menopur, just clomid days 2-6 and then the ovitrelle shot.

Shall see how I'll respond to clomid. Take care Matilda, feel free to pm me if you need someone to talk to.

Hugs xxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi to all the newbies and good luck with your cycles this month, I've got everything crossed for you guys!  

We've been in limbo land since our last cycle was cancelled at the beginning of June, DP's AF didn't show up until yesterday, a full 5 weeks after stopping menopur and the suprecur spray! So now we're back to square one, hospital on the 26th to collect fresh drugs, start suprecur again on the 31st, baseline scan on the 16th August and hopefully start very small doses (37.5iu) of menopur on the 21st. I think DP may seriously loose her s%&t if this next cycle is cancelled!xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Starmaker, Will be keeping everything crossed that this next cycle is not cancelled. Can you think of ways to keep your DP distracted? And anything to relieve the stress of it all - have a crazy dance when it all gets too much. My wife isn't with me right now due to relocation and its driving me mad, I'm driving myself mad because I don't have anyone to distract me and I'm obsessing a bit it has to be said. 

I'm going mad because these LH tests aren't giving me the result I want


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hello

I'm another newbie. So new that I don't really understand half of the acronyms, I'll have to find the page that tells me what they all mean.

I'm a single lady going for this alone. Don't know anyone else who has done it and most of my friends and family are supportive but mystified. 

I had my first natural iui on Tuesday this week... so I'm in the two week wait.

I had a killer migraine last night and today and had to battle through it without my normal migraine tablets.

The whole process seems all very surreal. I've wanted children for ever and now there's a glimmer of hope that this could actually happen.

I'm very glad I've found this forum and people to chat to.

I have huge respect for everyone that is trying over and again, I only hope that I will be that resilient if I'm in that position. 

Love to you all

Daisy xx


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

How are you all getting on?  I am currently on CD 3 (day 2 of Clomid), have till day 6 and then have my first follicle mapping u/s on Day 9. So far no real side effects of clomid, just some hot flashes last night. At the moment the temperature is quite high here (I live in Malta) so that's not helping at all. 

@starmaker78 - Thank you. I'm sorry for you and your partner as I can imagine how frustrating it is to keep waiting, postponing, cancelling etc. It can get really though so just try to be extra supportive to each other and try to stay positive. At least, that's what I'm trying to do!  x 

@Daisythesnail - Good luck dear...hope you'll have a positive result    I'm really sorry you got a migraine, I know how terrible it must have  been as I suffer from them too.    As difficult as it may be, do your best to keep yourself distracted and most of all positive. hugs xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Ccz,

Hope your doing well?
I have had my cd5 scan today, plenty of follicles however she wouldnt tell me how many! She was quite abrupt and rude so i felt instantly stressed and my blood pressure must have shot through the roof.
She did say i needed to start the menopur as although i have plenty they are all under 8mm and she would have liked then to be over 10mm.
So I start that tonight so thats going to be dramatic I am sure knowing me and needles.
I have to go back Tuesday for a cd11 scan next.
Ive had no symptoms from clomid either which is nice.
Hope your scan goes wonderfully xx

Hi Daisy.
Wishing you lots of luck.
The dreaded 2ww, gosh hope your distracting yourself and keeping busy.
Xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, welcome Daisythesnail

Matilda30 - your scan woman doesn't sound very nice at all - sorry but its part of the job to keep our stress levels down!! Also how unhelpful of her to not tell you what's going on in your own body!! Ask for someone else next time you go in.

Had my IUI today, my bladder was crazy full and I was dying to go to the toilet but this makes for a good view apparently. Anyway it was really quick once I was in. I can't believe I'm in the 2ww now! Bring on the crinone gel tonight  

xxx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Peppy,

Gosh I know.. I was so caught off guard with it all. Hopefully I won't have her for my next scan but if I do I'm going to get my questions answered.
I know my bloomin body! How dare she really!

Fingers firmly crossed for you during your 2ww. Is this you first iui? It is mine.

Glad to hear it all went very swiftly for you xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Matilda30 - its my second IUI but the last one resulted in my now 4 year old son. I'm aware just how lucky we are for that to be the case. 

I found the procedure quite comical, when the embryologist realised I already had a kid his first question was 'is he quiet?' which I thought was so odd. And also he's 4, so no he's never quiet


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for your replies and well wishes.

Ccz Are you still managing to have no side effects from the Clomid?

Hi Peppy.  How's your 2ww going?  What's crinone gel?

Matilda, I'm sorrythenurse was so abrupt :-(

I don't know how careful I need to be...advice appreciated.  What am I allowed to carry...is a basket of shopping too heavy? Can I cut my grass....no one else is going to do it.
I haven't really felt anything that I would have noticed if I didn't know I'd had an IUI.  I've mainly just had a constant nervous feeling in my stomach.

Have you all had any symptoms?

Thanks

Daisy xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Daisythesnail, crinone gel is a progesterone that is given like a pessary, it's a bit gross the next day  

I think you'll be fine with shopping and normal daily activities, my clinic advice was more like don't play squash or competitive swimming!!! I've still had to occasionally pick up my 4 year old so I can't avoid lifting completely, but I do taekwondo and will be taking it easy at class tomorrow.

I'm nervous too, not really had any symptoms but if anything is to happen I likely haven't implanted yet. 2ww feels sooooo long! x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Peppy. I don't know if ive had symptoms or not. I've been more dizzy and lightheaded than normal and have had vivid violent dreams... these may or may not be symptoms.

What day can you test? I'm next tues.. a week today.

How do you set this up to let u know if someone had replied on the thread you are following? 

Take it easy at your class x


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Daisy, I don't test until the 29th - sooo long to go! And the day before that I relocate, so I'm thinking I'll test on the friday and if the clinic want any medication to continue at least that way I can get it. I feel massively bloated and had some crampy pains yesterday, trying to not think about it all too much.

No idea on the reply front I'm afraid, maybe in one of the pinned site posts?


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Haha thats so funny Peppy! What a strange question to ask. I think you caught him off guard.

Been for my cd11 scan today, 1 x follicle at 18mm so we triggered at 1.30pm and have to go in tomorrow at 2pm for iui.
Im a smidge down as iui ideally should be done 36-40 hours after trigger and we are going in at 25 hours tomorrow (friday) as they don't do iuis at the weekend. My nurse said to keep dtd saturday and sunday. I just feel a bit blue about it as i wanted it to be perfect and it isnt.


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Matilda30 I had a 19mm follie and did the trigger shot 1pm that day and went in 24 hours later for the IUI. My ovulation tests were positive that day and the day before. I think they work things out from your cycle too, try not to worry too much, remember the sperm can last up to 5 days in your body so its got plenty of time to find that egg.

I wish I could sleep for the next week and wake up and test!!


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Aw Peppy that has made me feel so much better reading that, thank you. 

Gosh I bet! How many days until your optimal test date or af? 

And have you been given progesterone suppositries? I'm hoping to be prescribed some tomorrow as I have a 10 day lp and tend to spot.

I know.. I so wish i had a remote or even a crystal ball just to confirm that i was going to get my miracle. I could live so much easier waiting if i just had an end date in mind. Xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Matilda30 - my test day they gave me at the clinic was 29th July, however that'll be 15 days since IUI and 16 days since trigger shot so I might do it Friday morning. I have the crinone pessaries, haven't had any spotting but have had cramps and twinges in really specific places today. I think I would be due period on the 26th/27th.

My son's last day at nursery tomorrow - stop growing up!!!


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Aw bless him. Such a lovely age though. 

How are you feeling today?

Officially had my first IUI, feel underwhelmed by it all.. which is not how i thought I would feel. I think it's just one of those days.. i expected to be excited but i think the self preservation instinct has really taken over. 

We have been told to keep doing the bd over the weekend as well so hopefully that will help our chances x


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

How is everyone? 

Matilda yes it can be a little underwhelming its over with so quickly!!

Daisythesnail - not long til your test day - how are you feeling? 

I had such an emotional day yesterday, saying goodbye to my son's school, saying goodbye to some amazing friends before we relocate next week. My test day and relocation day are the same, along with my Dad coming down to help and I haven't told my parents we were going to try again - if it's positive they'll be over the moon they love their grandson so much. If its negative I'll have an awful drive up to Newcastle to do, and I'll tell my parents anyway I think. If it is positive I'm going to milk it for all its worth - being on my own to get pregnant and sell the house has been a bit much!

I've definitely had a few days of crampy twinges in a specific area, not period like, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone 

Matilda- hope you are feeling less blue, and that you're managing to find some nice things to distract you during your wait.

Peppy, this is a tough emotional time for you without the added pressure of trying to get pregnant.  It's pretty impressive that you are still functioning.

I was told to test on day 14... Is day 1 IUI day or the day after?  I might be able to test a day earlier than I'd thought.

I'm also exhausted but I think I would be regardless as I'm a teacher limping through the last few days of term.

I've also got a rat resident in my kitchen.  He has chewed food and left droppings in all of my bottom cupboards including food drawers.  I don't want to be in my kitchen and I'm petrified that he might make it into rest of house. A friend set a trap for me onThurs, but it hasn't caught him, I've been trying to ring professional exterminators today but it seems they don't do weekends!?! At least it's distracted me I suppose.

I have days when convinced I'm pregnant and days when I'm convinced I'm not.  I have really randomly painful  veins in my legs, I have no idea whether or not this is related.

Love to you all and anyone else reading this thread.

DAisy


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I've got a horrible feeling that the ache in my stomach is period pains and that I'm starting to get a pre period migraine ..... NO NO I don't want to be having a period :-(


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh Daisy.. do not freak out about cramps and pains. They literally could be anything.. for all we know it could be implantation pains or it could be your uterus very slowly stretching  you are still complete and utterly in the game.

Aw Peppy.. sounds like a very very busy and stressful time for you. I suppose the silver lining is that you have plenty of distractions.

Bless your little one for growing up into such a lovely boy and making his mummy so proud! 

I'm ok today.. lots of bloating and cramping. Although not normal cramps.. i almost feel like my uterus is bruised x


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Daisy, as Matilda said it could be literally anything so please try not to rush to any conclusions and do your best to remain calm.  

Matilda, how are you getting on? Are you managing to distract yourself from overthinking? My dh says that nowadays I can't talk about anything else...I try not to, but I really can't.  It's like I'm a totally different person  

As for me, today I'm on CD 11 and had my second follicle mapping scan. Lining was 1.24cm and I had 2 mature follies on my left ovary measuring 1.8cm and 1.9cm. My doctor said to trigger tomorrow morning and IUI on Monday afternoon. I'm hoping dh's sample will be a good one as his last SA showed borderline count, motility and low morphology. He's been taking a lot of vitamins, quit caffeine and alcohol and improved his diet so I'm hoping that will help.  

Hugs to you all girls xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I tested early.... first thing this morning.  Not pregnant. I will test again on proper day tomorrow but think it's highly likely that the result will be the same.

Keeping everything crossed for all of you xxxxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hello Ladies

I'm so pleased I found this forum because my friends in real life really don't need to hear these details!

I've had mild period pain for a day and a half...and I've been convinced that my period has started each time I go to the loo....but it hasn't yet. My average cycle is 25 days, today is day 25, but it has ranged from 21-29days in past two years...so....who knows.

I've got a glimmer of hope back, but probably shouldn't have.

How are you all doing?

Hope your IUI goes well CCZ xxxx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Daisythesnail how are you doing? I'm hoping you get that BFP in the next few days. 
I think it's cruel that our meds give us symptoms of hope  
I committed the ultimate sin and tested way too early - I knew the big batch of pregnancy tests my friend gave to me would be too much to resist. Well it was negative, but I'm only 9 days post IUI so it's way too early, anyway at least I know the trigger shot is out of my system. I'll probably test each morning now, which again I wouldn't recommend to anyone.

I'm going back and analysing the treatment and when I took the trigger shot - so last time I had IUI they would scan you every other day when on stimms, this time they sent you home with the OPK test strips to do every day, my line came up but wasn't as dark as it said it should be on the pack so I called and asked and they got me in the next day, then ovitrelle that day and IUI the day after - I'm really hoping that I didn't miss the boat. I took the OPK in and the nurse said that looks dark enough to me, but it wasn't as dark as the control line. Ugh. I do wonder if I completely missed ovulation. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant. hope everyone is well and the symptoms aren't driving you all mad!!! xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Oh no Peppy...you're going to drive yourself insane testing every day!
At least it's only a few more days and then you'll all be back together as a family.

I still have not started my period but had another negative test this morn.  I still feel/hope that I am pregnant and that tests are wrong...but it's probably just wishful thinking.  Not sure what to do about tomorrow as I have a whole day physical training courses tomorrow.  You're not allowed to take part in certain parts if you are pregnant...so if still no period not sure what to do.  The only saving grace is that I'm friends with the person running the course and she knows....if still in limbo I might have to use my genuinely bad back and neck as an excuse.

Loads of love Daisy xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Daisythesnail - I'm going to quit the testing until OTD - no point in torturing myself and also it hasn't helped with how I view the symptoms. Like you I'm feeling like yesterday I was so positive about symptoms and now I'm feeling all negative about them, and got the twinges of period pain like feeling, although a bit different. Let us know how you get on in the morning, will keep everything crossed for you  

I've been beating myself up about starting this whole process with extra weight on me than last time, but if I waited to lose weight we would lose our donor sperm come October.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I think I've sent you a private msg Peppy, can you let me know if it worked.  Thanks x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hello all.  Sadly a BFN for me confirmed by AF. I will ring the clinic tomorrow and see when I can start round two.  Need to decide if if try natural IUI again, or with medication, or Ivf.

Peppy, Matilda CCZ and everyone else keeping everything crossed for you all.  I will keep checking to see how you are getting on xxxx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh Daisy, I'm very sorry to hear about AF. How many iui's have you done so far and were they medicated? 
I always think the run up to having infertility tests and starting treatment is so awful and it literally sends me round the bend but we all have to keep focused on why we are doing this to ourselves. 

Ive found that with the injections and even sitting anxiously for my 1st iui i sat there thinking " I can't do this" but i just hadnt made that connection in my head that each step gets me one step further to having a baby. Sounds really silly but just visualising the goal and ticking off whatever it is.. a injection, a procedure or even a iui failure means we are one step closer to ivf if that is where we need to go. We will all get there one way or the other and we will have the baby we are destined to have xx


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear about AF Daisy. I know it's difficult but as Matilda said, we have to try and keep focused and believe that we will finally be able to make our dream come true.

As for me, I'm feeling a bit crushed. Yesterday we had our first IUI with 50mg clomid and trigger shot. Everything seemed to be going well (lining, follies etc) but sadly my dh's sample turned out to be a pretty bad one with only 1-2mil count post wash so not much hope for us.  

We are both upset but my husband is completely distraught. He's feeling responsible for what's happening to us. I'm trying to reassure him that we're in this together but he doesn't want to listen. It's very sad seeing him so upset. I'm hoping that in a few days he'll be back to his old self again.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Matilda and ccz

It was my first iui - non medicated. Even though I knew about the costs I was surprised quite how much it all added up to, and a medicated round will be so much more if i try that next... I thought my pot of saved money would allow me more tries than it will :-(

Matilda that's good advice as seeing every part, including bfn's as one step further on the journey.

That's really tough about the sperm ccz, how is your husband doing now? Hopefully a bit better. There is still a chance so hang onto hope while it's still there. 

Has anyone had any good things happen today, or anything that's made them laugh? 

Daisy xx


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes it's very tough Daisy. Dh is feeling a bit better now. This afternoon he sent me a lovely message telling me how grateful he is to have me as his wife and that he'll do his best to be stronger as it's not fair on me. It certainly brought tears to my eyes. 

With regards to costs, here in Malta it doesn't cost that much. Meds (Clomid, ovitrelle shot and cyclogest) were 50 or 55euro, another 60 euro went to my doc for performing the iui and we paid 65euro to the lab for the sperm wash. Follicle mapping ultrasounds (I had three) were done at no cost at the government hospital. Most healthcare services here in Malta are free but one has to wait. IVF is being offered for free as well now (except for meds) but there's a long waiting list so if one doesn't want to wait that much, you need to go private. We agreed to move to IVF in a private clinic if iui turns out to be unsuccessful. If that fails, we'll try doing it at the government hospital when our turn comes up, probably summer of next year.


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Ladies...

CCZ please try and remember that it really does only take 1 sperm. I know the chances are better the more sperm that are present but honestly I have read so many boards over time where hubbys have amazing sperm numbers and it still doesnt happen.

It only takes one!

Hubby must be feeling very down bless him, does you / does he relieve himself every other day. Zita West advises this, along with no laptop on the lap, no mobiles in your pockets, plenty of anti oxidant foods and maybe even look at giving him an extra dose of coq10?

Anything is worth a shot to try and get those numbers up. Lose pants and cooler showers too.

I have my fingers so firmly crossed for you xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Daisy,

Where abouts in the world are you? Presumed you were both in the UK like me but it does not seem that way all.

It looks like maybe a ton of research is the way forward in relation to costs for different clinics and maybe even in other recognised countries if it really is that expensive where you are?

Ive felt really really tired today and i keep having the odd stabbing pain in my ovaries.  Im very much looking forward to going home and getting in bed tonight.

I havent really done anything nice today but if the weather stays nice for friday me and hubby are going to go for posh afternoon tea by the river and have a nice long walk.  Xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ccz - I meant for hubby to wear loose pants not lose them lol 😂 xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm feeling convinced period is on its way any day now - damn you crinone for every symptom that I had last time with my pregnancy!!!


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Any news Peppy?

When is OTD? XX


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am new to this forum. I'm 14dpo and this is my second iui. I'm convinced AF is on her way, I've been cramping for a few days now but not due untill the 1st August. Last months failed iui left me do withdrawn and empty I don't think I can deal with that feeling again so soon.  I'm hoping and praying whatever I'm feeling is implantation cramps. I know Im not out untill AF shows up but I just cant shake the feeling it's going to fail this time again x


----------



## ccz-85 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good one about my husband losing his pants *Matilda*! 

Thankfully, he's doing much better now and is looking forward to our next step.  He has an appointment with his urologist next month. We'll see what he suggests.

What about you *Peppy*, any news?

Hi *Northants* - Welcome to this board  The cramps could be anything...they could well be implantation cramps so don't lose hope just yet. Fingers crossed for you xx

Lots of love to you all


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm trying to stay positive but I just can't. Took a frer this morning and bfn 😢 Been down and sad ever since. I think by now if I was pregnant surely I would be getting a positive.. even just a faint line. I just desperately want to see that second line so badly. Af isn't due for another few days.. I'm just going to wait and see. I can't cope with anymore negative sticks. Wishing everyone here luck.. sending lots of baby dust 💕


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Northants86, what sensitivity did the FRER have? Some of them have a sensitivity of 10 mIU/ml and some have 25 mIU/ml. I didn't get a positive on a 25 until 14 dpo, but had faint lines on the 10 starting 10 dpo.

Stay positive!


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Phoenix6304 I'm not sure what sensitivity it is to be honest. I will check and see. It's probably tmi but I've had cramping in and off today, only slight never getting any worse and some slight brownish cm  so it's either AF is showing up or its implantation. But I had my trigger shot on the 14 so surely it's way to late for me to be implanting now at 14dpo?  I guess we will see in a few days. I'm trying to keep my faith this time around. Thank you for the encouragement.. it really does mean a lot xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi ladies 

7dpo and 8dpiui I believe. Literally had no cm this cycle must be the clomid or menopur I think?

On the cyclogest pessaries and have not had normal anger episodes or extremely painful and big boobs so that is a plus if nothing else.

How is everybody doing? 

Im struggling to take my mind of the wait now x


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi marilda30 I'm 14 dpiui my second one now. Had my trigger shot day before iui I've had cramping on/off for a week now, probably tmi but I've had some pinkish cm yesterday and today but not even enough to need a pad. I'm hoping it's implantation but think it's maybe too late for that now. I'm due AF tomorrow.. I'm so desperately wishing for that second line in the morning. its been 4 years now my partner has been cancer free and we so badly want our second child.. it's been a dream of ours for so long. Let's hope this month is our turn 🙏 Sending lots of positive love and thoughts your way xx


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well guys it was AF after all 😢 Second iui failed! Cd1 for me


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Aw Northants, I'm very sorry to hear that.

Are you NHS funded and if so how many goes have you recieved?

We have been alloted 3 IUI's and then move onto IVF.

Currently on IUI number 1.

I know its difficult but as you say cd1 now.. are you bk on the clomid tomorrow x


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Feeling down in the dumps today.. I am so bloomin tired by eyes are itching and i have a headache. I also keep having dizzy episodes whenever i lift my head up.
Also been blubbing away to hubby on the phone after work. 
I know its all bloomin progesterone side effects, its getting me down. Af due wednesday. Will test Thursday if no sign but optimal test date is Friday.
Anybody else at the same point in their cycle? Xx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here. I had my insemination on Friday and have been having cramps since with sharp pains yesterday and today, sex last night really hurt too. Just wondering if anyone else experienced that? It's my first cycle of IUI so not sure what to expect.


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi marilda30 no, unfortunately we were turned down nhs funding as we have one child together already. So we are basically scrimping and saving for our iui's. We are going to try one more round then will have to start saving again for a few months till we can start another few tries if this month doesn't work again. As my partner had cancer and banked his samples in a rush 4 years ago before cancer treatment, we only have a limited amounts of tries left with his spearm anyway. Unfortunately that's the card life has dealt us. I'm not in clomid, thankfully I am ovulating myself each month it's just the case of my partner being left infertile. That's good you get three goes with iui then ivf, I didn't realise the nhs were so generous.. I assumed I would only get one try on the NHS. How many days past iui are you? I will keep you in my prayer for good results this month.  I know it's hard to stay hopeful, my first iui had me going mad.. every twinge or nudge I took as a sign till I was frantically looking for anything to call a sign. I spent the two weeks spending stupid amounts of money in hpt as not knowing was drivinv me crazy.. the two week wait is just unbearable. My second iui.. this month I just tried to relax more and not think too much about it. I didn't test till a few days ago which would have been 12 dpo. I know it's hard but you gotta just try and relax and I guess what will be will be. I will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to book in for cycle day 14 and start the process of iui #3 hopefully the last with a live baby at the end 🙏  Wishing everyone here luck and lots and lots of babydist. Matilda30 please keep us updated xxx


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tracey1409 Hun that's totally normal and to be expected. Not everyone gets the post iui cramps but I did.. I had some spotting also. The cramps lasted for about 5/6 days I was warned of them before my procedure so I knew to expect them. I've had them with both my iui's don't worry too much they should ease off soon. I will keep you in my prayers for good results, keep us posted xxx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks Northants that's reassuring. It was just ridiculous sharp pains that were worrying me a bit. Are you starting IUI again this month or taking a break (I saw from an earlier post you came on, sorry it didn't work for you. How many cycles have you tried?) xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Northants,

Oh I see.. it sounds like you have been  through an incredible ordeal over the last few years. I'm very happy for you that you are now out of the otherside and continuing to build a happy life together.

I have one polycystic ovary.. not the syndrome and we have been ttc for 20 months now with not even a glimmer of a second line.

I ovulate on my own too but i was recommended iui with clomid and injectables as it has an improved success rate due to ideally releasing 1-3 eggs at a time.

I'm 10 dpiui today but 9dpo i suspect. Really struggling at the minute. After i work i went straight to bed yesterday at 5pm and slept pretty much through until 5.30am this morning on and off. I think its the progesterone suppositries that i am in for my short lutuel phase and spotting  (10lp).

It's nice to know that there are other ladies out there and I am not on my own with my feelings however I would not wish fertility struggles on anybody.

In regards to the NHS it really is a post code lottery.. some areas do not fund iui, some fund 6, some 3 etc.  I read somewhere yesterday that infertility is now classed as a disease so it may well be that they are obliged to fund treatment for childless couples. I am not really sure but I am just so thankful that the NHS are trying to help me x


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Tracey 

I had extreme cramping and bloating for 3 days after the IUI and BDing was quite uncomfortable. 

I am too on my first Iui and I am too driving myself crazy symptom spotting and wondering whether things are normal. Im 10dpiui now and I always fine the second week of the two week wait very difficult  x


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Matilda, 

Not so long for you to wait now but yes I agree the second week is always more nerve-wracking. Good luck, I hope you get your positive. Are you self-funding or on NHS? X


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Tracey..

I know it isnt physically long to wait now but I literally feel like the hours are creeping by 😒 Fed up with it now, its the not knowing that really plays on my mind.

We are Nhs funded, we have been alloted 3 goes of IUI before moving onto IVF 

This is our first go.

Yourself?

Thank you.. I hope that you have some glorious news as well x


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Matilda, 

It's like a form of torture isn't it. Keep us posted on your results (fingers crossed positive). 

We're self funded as we have a child already. We didn't have any issues conceiving first time around and there's nothing medically "wrong" with either of us but two years of trying and no joy. I'm not sure how many rounds of IUI we will try or even if we will go for IUI due to the cost but I'm not quite ready to give up yet so we may be eating beans for years to pay for the treatment 😂


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Tracy,

What has your clinic suggested to you treatment wise?
Yes, I am squirreling away funds as well aa there is nothing at all to suggest that my funded treatment is going to work although I very much hope it does.
We were suggested the three rounds of IUI and then onto IVF.
So hopefully by Christmas we will have some good news. Fingers firmly crossed xx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Matilda, 

Their recommendation (I feel) was IVF just given the better success rate and because I've been pregnant before I would have a good success rate. But I don't know, at the moment I don't feel ready for it. I haven't found IUI too invasive which is my worry with IVF (and the cost lol). But the nurse at our hospital said to us we might find all we need is a little helping hand which is what IUI kind of is I guess. I'm trying not to think too far into the future and just take each step and decision as it comes. A BFP for Christmas, wouldn't that be the best present ever 😍

Did you try clomid before IUI. We weren't allowed clomid as I ovulate (although have an irregular cycle sometimes) but I know each clinic is different. X


----------



## Northants86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi matilda30  the postcode lottery with NHS funding is so unfair, we battled their decisions for over a year but got no where. We are lucky enough to have been able to try ourselves but for many this is not the case. I am back in clininc next week for my follicle scan so hopefully a plan will be drawn up then for my last try untill the end of the year when we can go again. Hopefully our third try will be our time. The doctor hasn't discussed clomid with me as yet, but I will be talking through all my options with them next week.. I really need this cycle to work. As far as your symptoms go.. they could very well be from early pregnancy, I spotted with my daughter in early pregnancy and tiredness was my very first indication that something wasn't right.. took a hpt and there it was.. two pink lines. So stay hopeful Hun it could a be very good signs ❤  I'm praying for you and everyone else going through this toture.. it can feel like such a lonely place at times, and sometimes we just need to get it all out. My family try to understand but I know deep down they really have no clue what to say or do around me. So having a forum like this and ladies like yourselves can really be a God send. I'm praying for you bfp this month xxx

Morning Tracey, I have had two failed iui's now this cycle will be my third and hopefully successful. The first iui for me was absolute torture.. the stress just came over me everyday and I was down the whole two weeks. My second I tried to relax more and tbh I didn't really think about it untill I was 11/12 dpo but then got my AF two days later. It's never going to be easy waiting for your turn but giving up will never be an option for me. I'm lucky enough to have no fertility issues with my own body it was just unlucky that my partner went through what he did and was left infertile. I went into this journey thinking it would be so easy for me and bam it would work first time... how wrong was I. It's so hard to come to terms with. Just stay hopeful and keep thinking about that beautiful baby that you will be holding so very soon.. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers for your bfp  xxx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Tracey

Well that sounds very positive if you ask me. You may just need that little helping hand ☺

And like me, you have options and that is the best that we can hope for. I think it sounds like you are in a very positive healthy mine frame with taking things steady at your own pace.

Me on the other hand, I'm doing these IUI's as at the last minute we recieved funding for them unexpectedly.  I was all geared up in my mind for IVF and the the funding come through and i felt obliged to have these. What i mean by that is.. i felt i had to do these IUI's as I owed it to my body and my husbands sanity to give them a try rather than fall straight into IVF.

I have been thinking of the IUI's as a count down to IVF to be honest. Which is probally not the most optimistic mind frame but it's just a feeling that I have?

Self preservation i think.

No im the same as you, no clomid before hand just straight into the medicated IUI cycles xx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Northants, 
Well they say third time is a charm so 🙏 that it is for you. You're very resilient to keep going. I worry about how I'll cope if I get a BPN after treatment but I guess that's not something I should worry about just now. Positive vibes and all that. 😊 x

Hi Matilda,
I guess IUI is a bit like a warm up to IVF as you can see how you feel taking drugs (if you did take the drugs that is, I know some women don't) and it's less invasive as IVF. hopefully it won't come to IVF as you'll be blessed from IUI, for me it definitely feels like the gentler approach out of the two (although with IVF I do like the sound of not having to DTD 🙊)


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, just a quick hello - I have POF and very high FSH. Am having IUI because they won't be able to get enough eggs to do IVF. Currently on day 12 of stimming with fostimon and I have 1 follicle of 16mm. Next scan due Wednesday and hoping to reach 18mm then   

Wishing everyone lots of luck who is also on this journey xx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Northants,

Oh I completely agree with you in regards to the postcode lottery. It is dreadful, why we can't all be treated the same I do not know.

I hope very much that this next cycle is your third, final and successful cycle. I really do wish all you ladies the very best of luck as I know how much you all deserve it.

Have a good old chin wag with your doctor about a medicated cycle. I just think that if they can stimulate a lady and they realise 2-3 eggs rather than just the one it really does improve you chances. Apparently being on the stims can help improve and mature the egg quality as well. I'm sure you know all this already though and I'm just blarting on like usual 😁

Thank you for your kind words.. Ive been having some slight bavk ache yesterday and today as well which usually comes around this time when af is due. But I'm still in the game at the moment.  AF is due wednesday so if i can make it to Thursday I will test.

I totally agree about the family and friends not quite getting it subject. Sometimes I find it all too much, mainly the unrealistic expectations and really over optimistic chatter. I just think to myself though that to really understand what we are going through they would have had to go through it themselves.. so in that respect I am glad that they are a bit clueless sometimes  xx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi justjazzyjess, 

Hope your scan on weds goes well, it's quite exciting when you see how big the follicles get, I found it gave me hope and a positive attitude. X


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Tracey.. I completely see it as a warm up as well.
Feeling blue this evening.. I've some strange spotting, brownish in colour, similar to ewcm but not exactly. Ive had usual pre af black ache as well so I feel like a right gloomy toad this evening. Im sure AF will be here in the next two days and I will then be onto cycle 2.

Completely agree with how the one blessing of IVF will be no Bding lol. That did cheer me up reading that. I like a smidgem of bding now and then but bloody 20 months non stop is taking the biscuit.. I feel like I have now reached my alloted life quota 🤣 Dh would disagree I am sure 😄 xx

Hi Jess Can I ask what Pof is? I've put it into google twice and it just comes up with Plenty of Fish and I am pretty sure you are not referring to that!

Your follicle sounds like it is growing beautifully and my fingers are crossed that it will be a big 18mm+ plumpster on Wednesday xx


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Matilda, 

You're in my thoughts... I really hope it isn't AF, "they" (whoever they are)  do say the signs are similar blah blah blah but I know how heart aching it is. It's not over yet.  

Lol we call our sessions industrial. Some nights my husband is like "I think we should koss" and I'm like "do you really think that's necessary"?!? Oops, romance is dead when baby making for us that's for sure 🙊 x


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Matilda, praying it isn't AF  for you  and hehe no I didnt mean plenty of fish   I have premature ovarian failure caused by chemotherapy - my last measured FSH was 150ish and I am on HRT already. I will most likely need egg donation but my clinic was willing to try 2 IUI's as I was having some (though irregular/infrequent) periods. 

I was due to start IUI in August and they were expecting no response as all scans have shown I have no follicles etc. But by some fluke I had a check up scan in July and they found a follicle - something which in my situation is a near miracle in itself - so we jumped on it that day and I started FSH injections! My chances are very very low so I am not unrealistic in my expectations but it is growing well so I can but hope!


----------

